# Hello



## lonelywolf (Mar 2, 2020)

Hello. I stumbled across this forum looking for information. I'm trying to keep my information somewhat brief and just trying figure out things or where I should go given everything. I'm kind of at a crossroads regarding things and just trying to weigh my options and if I should walk away for a while. There has been some things that have happened and just confused/hurt at this point. Thank you.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Sounds like your in a rough spot in your life Lonely Wolf. Fill us in on what’s going on and we will try to help. Welcome to TAM.


----------



## lonelywolf (Mar 2, 2020)

It's not as bad as others but, still not good. I'm just confused about a lot of things these days.


----------

